# period like pains over 7days before periods due???



## lynne192

anyone else had period like pains more than a week before thier period is actually due?

i have never had this before and had it since thursday???? so four days now, it comes and goes but its just as if my period is about to start which i never get until i am actually bleeding which i'm not :wacko:

any advice tips or suggestions what it might be?


----------



## OneSmallStep

The only time I ever got that was when I was pregnant. I could have sworn I was about to bleed any second. I have the same thing going on now since 5DPO and I'm not 13DPO no AF and she was due today.


----------



## lynne192

mines started at 5/6dpo and now about 9/10dpo took a test and :bfn: so not sure what to think i am hoping it is pregnancy though.... 

i feel like my period is about to start any min keep thinking maybe its just going to be mega early?


----------



## lynne192

oh meant to say never ever ever ever been early, i have pcos so getting my period at all is a miracle. lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

i got that last cycle hun around 3 dpo and they went all the way till i started my period and it was a chemical pregnancy for me . But ive also had period pains a few days before af is due but only 3 days at most before . I hope its a good sign for you hun !!!:hugs:


----------



## lynne192

huge hun i remember that hope u get :bfp: soon i also have alot of gas.


----------



## Hopes

Hey lynne
I also had period like cramps 10 days before my period and just got my bfp today!! So its a sign!


----------



## OneSmallStep

gas is another sign. I don't eat gassy foods either. Fingers crossed for you doll!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

It's a really normal thing with implantation. Hope this is it for you! :)


----------



## clairebbb

ive been having the same thing from 3 days+ im now 8dpo, not sure whats going on,, im sure time will tell.. baby dust 2 all xx


----------



## lynne192

i hope its pregnancy but RE said no not without iui or IVF we're taking clomid for two rounds starting next month, so i am prob just imagining things or something, i know i was in agony with my son because they kept saying "ectopic" when he wasn't :wacko: but i dunno i am hungry, and really want butter fish lol i like it mind so its not utterly strange but so werid and out the blue lol... with my son it was salt and i hate salt, my boobs are a little sore... and very very tired but then i had a dog and a toddler on me all day and dog keeping me up all night


----------



## Bunnylicious

i'm having weird feeling on my lower abdomen, constipated feeling, nipples hurt.

I hope it's not PMS :(


----------



## lynne192

i took 4 tests today, 2poundland ones, 1 boots one and a clearblue digital, all bar the clearblue were very faint positive so not sure what to think plus on rocks with OH so not sure whats going to happen etc. will try and keep you posted on all fronts, will hopefully get :bfp: but kinda torn.


----------



## nataliendan

when is your af due? did u get a faint on the poundland ones? cause im going to try them tomorrow
xx


----------



## mita

hey lynne...well i am having cramps for the last 2 days....n its shifting from one side to the other...but my pain is not like the af pain.....my af pain is just inside my vagina upto the uterus n feels like contractions...sometimes i run to the bathroom thinking i might want to do the big thing...but no that apparently is af pain....now i am having just plain mild cramps on both sides.....i have gas too that doesnt seem to come out :wacko: ...maybe i am having cramps all due to gas ???...no idea what on earth is actually going on...i wish we all knew :(


----------



## lynne192

yes only one i got neg on was the clearblue digital.


----------



## nataliendan

u wouldnt expect that? if u got faint lines thats looks very positive to me :thumbup: xx


----------



## lynne192

not sure what to think tbh


----------



## nataliendan

have u got one to try first thing in the morning?


----------



## lynne192

no not they are at mine and i am at OH's... my luck think might wait a week before trying again.... all tests were taken in the afternoon, i took a test at about 9dpo and got BFN on FRER

i am about 12DPO and about 4-5days till period is due...


----------



## nataliendan

if ur getting a faint line now im sure u will get a bfp if u wait till af is due. hope u and OH sort things out


----------



## lynne192

me too not sure its really lookin hopeful we are alright i guess for tonight but OH has become really depressed, said if i was pregnant wont be going anywhere but don;t want whole relationship to be based on my pregnancy if i am plus i have almost no luck so not holding my breath


----------



## Sparklypants

Been following your thread Lynne and am so sorry that things are not great at the mo with you and your other half ... 

In relation to your pains though I am 2 dpo today and have been having quite bad pains in the pelvic area, they almost feel like period pains but not quite. 

Best of luck hun x x


----------



## lynne192

yeah mines are the same keep thinking i am going to start bleeding any moment.


----------



## Sparklypants

Yes, my pains are terrible right now!

I think I am going to have to go check my cervix.... certain I'm going to start bleeding... :cry:


----------



## lynne192

well best of luck i never got it that early, mine started about 5dpo.


----------



## Sparklypants

Well this is why I am thinking it's odd as I am so early...

Just checked my cervix, no bleeding but my god it's really soft!


----------



## lynne192

maybe you've not ovulated yet? mine goes low and hard right after ovulation.


----------



## Sparklypants

My monitor and test sticks both said I ovulated Sun/Mon.... on CD21 of my 28 day cycle...

Oh gawd I don't know. Poking about with my cervix and what not lol


----------



## pusheangel

Hope it's a BFP soon for you. I've had AF like pains a week before I'm due when I was pregnant, and also when I'm not. So, I'm no help. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Sparklypants

pusheangel said:


> Hope it's a BFP soon for you. I've had AF like pains a week before I'm due when I was pregnant, and also when I'm not. So, I'm no help. My fingers are crossed for you.

No help at all lol


----------



## lynne192

here are my test pictures from yesterday hard to see though sorry :
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/SP_A03822.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/SP_A03782.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/SP_A0382.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/SP_A0381.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/SP_A0380.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/SP_A0378.jpg


----------



## RavenRose

I'm relieved someone else has been going through this the same time as me. For over a week now I have been getting AF cramps to the point I'm starting any minute. I've tested this morning and it's negative but then I'm only 12dpo so maybe it's too early. I really hope you get a bfp :flower:


----------



## babyanise

i have had this from 1dpo also headaches and today Diarrhea.baby dust to us all.:happydance:


----------



## lynne192

i went to doctors as feel like hell she said that the urine pregnancy test she done for me was neg but is treating me for sever kidney infection.... i have been booked in tomorrow for beta Hcg but wont get results for a week or more 

she is putting on file suspected ectopic due to pains but looked at my breasts and said no pregnancy signs there??


----------



## angeleyesf29

Hopes said:


> Hey lynne
> I also had period like cramps 10 days before my period and just got my bfp today!! So its a sign!

Did you have anyother signs??


----------



## lynne192

i got beta bloods being done tomorrow but wont get results for 7-10days :(


----------



## lynne192

off for my beta bloods now really scared and feel dead sick... tbh i think they are gonna be neg for pregnancy i just know tat it will :(


----------



## lynne192

hope you know either way soon hun, well i am mega confused now after all those faint lines, i got a 10miu/ml pregnancy test and :bfn: so no idea what's going on werid there would be so many defects mybe i am seeing things i dunno... got beta done today and they said be back mon/tues so will see what they say although now i am mega sure they will be zero :cry:


----------



## lynne192

well seems i was being completely and utterly stupid can't believe i thought i was actually pregnant. just got my period :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Sparklypants

Oh love I am so, so sorry :( x x


----------



## lynne192

not your fault i had hope but guess was misplaced :(


----------



## Sparklypants

Well I guess the way you have to think of it is that it WILL happen for you, and look towards the next month and be hopeful for the future.

:hugs: x x


----------



## lynne192

yeah we'll see justs feels like ttc lifetime


----------



## Princesskell

Found this old thread and wondered if any of the ladies who didn't get af had any updates? Got lots of the same period like symptoms with no blood. Only been of bcp a couple of months. Did hpg last Tuesday but bfn. Just wondered was anyone pg?

Pkx


----------



## lynne192

not for me still TTC almost 4 years now waiting on IUI


----------



## Princesskell

lynne192 said:


> not for me still TTC almost 4 years now waiting on IUI

Sorry to hear about your long journey. Hope iui is May and lots of :dust: it surely is your time soon x


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun me too spent enough time and money but time will tell x


----------

